# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  :: SEPA - NUTRICIÓN VEGETAL Y FERTIRRIEGO / 19 Y 20 DE JUNIO / ICA ::

## inform@cción

Si presenta algún problema para visualizar este email por favor haga clic aquí      *19 y 20 de junio, 2014* *Colegio de Ingenieros de Ica*
Prolongación Nardos S/N Urbanización San Isidro           *EXPOSITOR*     *Andrés Rodríguez Pavez, Ingeniero Agrónomo.*         Ingeniero Agrónomo titulado en la Universidad Católica de Valparaíso, con especialización en Frutales.
    Importante trayectoria en Chile, como funcionario de Agriquem S.A., ha prestado servicios de asesoría en nutrición vegetal y riego en los principales cultivos de exportación de la cartera agroexportadora de ese país, trabajando con las agrícolas más importantes de la zona central.
    En este último año, ha liderado desde Agronomía AGQ Perú S.A.C, el equipo agronómico del Perú, asesorando en las principales zonas productivas, trabajando con las empresas líderes para cada cultivo.
    Actualmente, realiza asesorías en riego y nutrición a más de 20 mil ha a lo largo del Perú en cultivos como uva de mesa, palto, cítricos, espárrago, arándano, granado, caña de azúcar, entre otros.    *CAPACIDADES*     *Finalizado el curso el alumno habrá adquirido las siguientes capacidades:*         Entenderá la relación del trinomio suelo-agua-planta para una correcta nutrición.
    Conocerá los conceptos básicos del riego.
    Entenderá los aspectos claves de la técnica de fertirriego en cuanto a los conceptos, factores claves y equipos.
    Obtendrá los conocimientos para el diseño de programas de fertilización.
    Manejará los criterios fundamentales para la correcta interpretación de análisis de suelo, agua y foliares.
    Conocerá las necesidades nutricionales de los cultivos a través del monitoreo.
    Obtendrá información actualizada sobre las tendencias en el manejo de la nutrición foliar y bioestimulantes.
    Comprenderá las estrategias para enfrentar problemáticas puntuales: manejo de sales, sodicidad, compactación, etc.    *PROGRAMA*     *DIA 1 - 19 de junio*      *08:00  08:30* *REGISTRO DE PARTICIPANTES*    *08:30  09:00* *Ing. Fernando Cillóniz - inform@cción*
Presentación del curso      _EXPOSITOR_ *Andrés Rodríguez Pavez, Ingeniero Agrónomo*      *09:00  10:30* Relación Suelo-Agua-Planta para una correcta nutrición    *10:30  10:45* Preguntas del público    *10:45  12:00* Conceptos Básicos de Riego (Primera Parte)    *12:00  12:30* *COFFEE BREAK*    *12:30  13:45* Conceptos Básicos del  Riego (Segunda Parte)    *13:45  14:00* Preguntas del público    *14:00  15:30* *ALMUERZO LIBRE*    *15:30  17:00* Fertirriego: Conceptos, factores claves y equipos    *17:00  17:15* Preguntas del público    *17:15  17:30* *COFFEE BREAK*    *17:30  19:00* Diseño de programas y fertilización       *DIA 2 - 20 de junio*      *08:00  09:00* *Ing. Fernando Cillóniz - inform@cción*
Desafíos del agro 2014.      _EXPOSITOR_ * Andrés Rodríguez Pavez, Ingeniero Agrónomo*      *09:00  10:30* Interpretación de Análisis de Suelo, Agua y Foliares.    *10:30  10:45* Preguntas del público    *10:45  11:15* *COFFEE BREAK*    *11:15  12:45* Monitoreo de Cultivos    *12:45  13:00* Preguntas del público    *13:00  14:30* *ALMUERZO LIBRE*    *14:30  15:30* Nutrición foliar y bioestimulantes    *15:30  15:45* Preguntas del público    *15:45  16:15* *COFFEE BREAK*    *16:15  17:45* Estrategias ante problemáticas puntuales: manejo de sales, sodicidad, compactación, etc.          *SI DESEA REGISTRARSE HAGA CLIC AQUÍ*         *COSTO POR PERSONA:* 
Hasta el 23 de mayo: US$ 170 o S/. 473 (incl. IGV)
Desde el 24 de mayo: US$ 190 o S/. 530 (incl. IGV) *Incluye libro virtual - Exportando Perú 12 - 13*
Hasta el 23 de mayo: US$ 200 o S/. 560 (incl. IGV)
Desde el 24 de mayo: US$ 220 o S/. 610 (incl. IGV)  *DEPOSITAR EN:* Interbank: Cta. Cte. Dólares: N° 107-3000186487 Interbank: Cta. Cte. Soles: N° 107-0010115482 Banco de Crédito: Cta. Cte. Dólares: 193-1466303-1-50  Banco de Crédito: Cta. Cte. Soles: 193-1321477-0-51  *A nombre de Información para la Acción 
Asociación Civil* RUC 20417591941
Teléfonos: (511) 241-4422 / 241-5192 /
444-5656 / 444-5660       *Informes y Reservaciones*
Telf: (511) 444-5660 / (511) 444-5656 / (511) 241-5192 eventos.inform@ccion.com.pe ventas@informaccion.com www.informaccion.com
Alcanfores 1245, Miraflores. Lima 18 - Perú.       Temas similares: :: SEPA - NUTRICIÓN VEGETAL Y FERTIRRIEGO / 9 Y 10 DE JUNIO / PIURA:: Programa de Especialización en Fisiología y Nutrición Vegetal en cultivos de agroexportación Formulación y elaboración de productos foliares y bioestimulantes digiridos a la nutrición vegetal SEPA: De Fertirriego (25 y 26 de mayo, 2010) SEPA: De Fisiología Vegetal (07 y 08 de abril, 2010)

----------

